# National Geographic Society thing? Please help with ID



## seanb (Jun 26, 2013)

Trying to figure out what the heck this is and can't find anything about it. Any ideas?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 26, 2013)

It looks like a watch fob.


----------



## seanb (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought that, but I cannot find one online when I try searching for it.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 26, 2013)

It looks like a Lift Off bottle cap to me. This IS a bottle collectors site,,,,,,, Right?  []


----------



## seanb (Jun 27, 2013)

I emailed the National Geographic Society. Hopefully they'll get back to me with what it is.


----------



## towhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like this:   (A copy or duplicate of it)

 Medal, National Geographic Society Special Gold Medal, Thomas C. Poulter


 http://airandspace.si.edu/collections/artifact.cfm?id=A19640222000

 Julie


----------



## seanb (Jul 1, 2013)

It does look like that, but that's not it exactly...I still have not been able to figure out what it is, and I have not found another thing like it with the 2 hinges at the top...


----------



## towhead (Jul 1, 2013)

I believe yours hung from a ribbon or maybe a strip of leather.  Julie


----------



## towhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Like these.   Julie


----------



## seanb (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I will see if I can find out anything more!


----------



## botlguy (Jul 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> It looks like a watch fob.


 Seriously, I agree totally with Eric / cowseatmaize, it's a Watch Fob.


----------



## seanb (Jul 1, 2013)

So....if it is a watch fob (which I certainly think it could be), could it be one of a kind or one of a few? I have not been able to find any National Geographic Society Watch Fobs online.


----------



## epackage (Jul 2, 2013)

I imagine they made a bunch of these, whatever the purpose, something like a one of a kind piece would be marked in some special way I'd imagine. I have drawers full of things that you'll never find on the internet unless someone like you or I posts them...[]

 I'm agreeing, most likely a watch fob...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 2, 2013)

epackage - that is so true... can't tell you how many times I've tried googling something and stumbled across my own post! Sometimes years later! 

 BTW - thought of you recently - have a Deeks Puzzle Card of the Flat Iron Building and what was there before... manufactured somewhere in New Jersey!


----------



## epackage (Jul 2, 2013)

Manufactured in Paterson around 1906, I have a bunch of his cards, he also did 'Color Change' cards...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 2, 2013)

I was kidding when I said "somewhere", you know! 
 I should have posted the card here... you could have told me something about it faster than it took me to find out about it!

 But I don't want to steal the thread... so - back to the National Geographic Society thing.[]


----------



## seanb (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, I've emailed the National Geographic Society. If anyone will know information about it, they will. They can hopefully tell me how old it is, how rare it is, etc. Thank you everyone for the information. I do believe it is a watch fob.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 2, 2013)

> could it be one of a kind or one of a few?


I doubt it. During the war drives people had buckets for small items. It wasn't all bicycles and tires and other large items that were collected. Maybe that's why fobs are so popular with collectors, they fell out of favor and were easy to donate.
 Just a thought. [8|]


----------

